# unlock codes in section 8 prejudice.



## kr7777 (May 15, 2012)

want to know unlock cdes or cheats for section 8 prejudice.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Section 8 Cheats, Codes, Cheat Codes, Walkthrough, Guide, FAQ, Unlockables for PC


----------



## kr7777 (May 15, 2012)

NOT WORKING.........


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

It appears there aren't actually any cheat codes for this game.


----------



## kr7777 (May 15, 2012)

i think its section 8 cheats...


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

The game you are talking about is Section 8: Prejudice, which does not have any cheat codes, however Section 8 (the first game in the series) does have cheat codes.


----------



## kr7777 (May 15, 2012)

Section 8: Prejudice trainers where to get it.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

For PC or Xbox?


----------



## kr7777 (May 15, 2012)

for pc.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't know if this is what you're looking for, but here's some links:

Section 8: Prejudice (PC cheat codes, hints, and help)

Section 8 - Prejudice Cheats, Codes, Cheat Codes, Hints, Games Tips - Cheatbook


----------

